# i need help!



## irishsindig (Feb 26, 2012)

i tried rooting my strat and no it wont boot i go into recovery mode and do a factory reset but still nothing it seems somewhere through all of this something got erased and now im stuck, when i do the reset with the cwm based recovery it says "error mounting /datadata" and even i try to put the stock kernal back in the same thing happens, no idea where any of my back up stuff went....what do i do??


----------

